# اختار رقم من 1 الى 75 واقرا مايقول لك الرب هذا اليوم



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

*"اليوم إذا سمعتم صوته فلا تقسّوا قلوبكم."*
*مزمور ( 95: 7 )*​ 
*أضغط هنــــــــــــــــا*​ 
*واختار رقم واعرف ما يقوله لك الرب فى كل يوم*


​


----------



## lovely dove (5 مايو 2009)

> جـئـت نـوراً إلى الـعـالـم...يو12



مرسي يابريس ياقمر 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا بريسكلا 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يابريس ياقمر
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


 



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا بريسكلا ​
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك​*


 



happy angel قال:


>


 

*ميرسى لمروركم بوبا وكوكو*
*ورجعاليسوع وهابى انجل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

رائع يا بريسكلا 

مشكورة على الموضوع

واقول لكى ابعثي باللينك بتاع موضوعك لمورا مارون

هي تتابع موضوع عيلة مار شربل..ستفرح به


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

حلو الموضوع ..اخترت رقم 7 ....والرب طلب مني ان احب أعدائي ....ميرسي كثير ..روووعة


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا بريسكلا
> 
> مشكورة على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك كليمووووووووو
وهبعت لمورا اللينك 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> حلو الموضوع ..اخترت رقم 7 ....والرب طلب مني ان احب أعدائي ....ميرسي كثير ..روووعة



*ميرسى لمرورك جوى
يا ريت كل واحد يدخل كل يوم
ويشوف ربنا بيقوله ايه​*


----------



## zezza (7 مايو 2009)

-





> مَن يكون له الإبن فله الحياة


امين 

شكرا يا بوبو ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

من اتّضع وصار مثل هـذا الطفـل فـهـو الأعـظم في ملـكـوت السماوات...متى18

ميرسى يا بريسكووو​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 مايو 2009)

*



17-    
​تجدّدوا روحاً وعقلاً والبسوا الانسان الجديد... أفس 4/23-24​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مرسي عالموضوع وعالرابط الجميل
يسوع المسيح يرعاك
تحيتي
*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 مايو 2009)

*أطلب اليكم أن تكونوا متواضعين ولطفاء وصبورين..اف4/1*​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 مايو 2009)

الرب يباركك يا بر يسكلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع المليئ بركة 

تستحقي تقيم كبير عليه 
ومار شربل يحميكي 

بصوا تطلعي ايه 

​ *Your Father is pleased to give you the  kingdom…Lk12*​ *Votre Père s’est complu à  vous donner le Royaume…Lc12*​ *فـأبـوكـم  الـسماوي شاء أن يـنعـم عـلـيكم بالـمـلـكـوت...لو12*​ ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى لمروركم كلكم
نورتو الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 مايو 2009)

*- نحن نعلم انَّ الله يعمل كلّ شيء لخير الذين يحبونه..رو8/28​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى يا بريسكلا 
االرب يباركك وينور حياتك وطريقك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى لمرورك ديدى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يونيو 2009)

> *عمانوئيل أي الله معنا.. متى 1/23*​*emmanuel, ce qui se traduit: “dieu avec nous”…mt1/23*​*emmanuel, which means: “god is with us”…mt1/23*​


 
*اشكرك يا ربى*​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يونيو 2009)

_فـما مـن شيء غـيـر مـمـكـن عـند الله...لو1_
_موضوع فى منتهى الجمااااااال_
_ميرسى يا قمرة_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى لمرورك ماريتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

